

how should I chain function call in coffeescript - hbbio
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10204281/how-should-i-chain-function-call-in-coffeescript

======
sil3ntmac
I like coffeescript. Lots of web devs that write ruby all day like
coffeescript. tbh I think coffeescript is worth it just to never have to write
"function(){..." or "this." again. It's also worth it for its free OOP
features. It will have quirks, like what you see here, but I have hit these
pain points and still love it.

~~~
hbbio
Maybe it's because I never did Ruby then.

Beyond the title bait, since you have to know JS quirks anyway, and since
CoffeeScript adds its own burden (like in the link), I really don't see the
point of using it.

Also, the 'function' keyword is a very visible marker when I read code and
this has became unconscious. I now believe that the quantity of code you write
doesn't matter: readability matters most.

------
rietta
I like CoffeeScript a lot actually. It seems to me that in some circumstances
JavaScript is a new assembly language. Just because it is the native language
of the runtime environment doesn't mean that it is the best tool for a
programmer who is working to solve a particular, complex problem using it.

